# trying to contact Michael's wood buildings



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know how to get a hold of Michael, who sells the wood buildings at marty's and at the MWLSTS????

Any help would be appreciated...

Thanks, Andy


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Andy, Hope this helps you out. 

Michael Niebaum 
110 South Berkley 
Louisburg, Kansas 66053 

Phone- 913-837-5189 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Web: www.michaelswoodworking.homestead.com 

Leon


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

ty, leon, much appreciated........ 

Andy


----------

